# Hello! New to the community!



## mirandamir (Sep 21, 2021)

Hey everyone! I'm Mimi (short for Miranda). 

Excited to be a part of the community.

xoxo
Mimi


----------



## JamesFitts (Oct 13, 2021)

Hello, 

 mirandamir
. Most welcome to join the community.


----------



## mirandamir (Oct 24, 2021)

JamesFitts said:


> Hello,
> 
> mirandamir
> . Most welcome to join the community.


Thank you James!! And if that's you in your picture, might I say you look dashing!!


----------

